# Best cars for ride share under $5000?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Still in the used car hunt for Uber. The Sentra I was looking at had damage that was not visible in the pictures so ended up passing on it. Noticed a 2010 Dodge Avenger for sale at the high end of our budget for sale but they get bad gas mileage. Lots of leg room but need a car with better gas mileage. Kia Rios appear to be the car to save on gas but I'm worried about the leg room in the back for the passenger as well as leg room for myself. 

Need a new car anyway as my old car decided to finally expire.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Still in the used car hunt for Uber. The Sentra I was looking at had damage that was not visible in the pictures so ended up passing on it. Noticed a 2010 Dodge Avenger for sale at the high end of our budget for sale but they get bad gas mileage. Lots of leg room but need a car with better gas mileage. Kia Rios appear to be the car to save on gas but I'm worried about the leg room in the back for the passenger as well as leg room for myself.
> 
> Need a new car anyway as my old car decided to finally expire.


Simple, find the best Prius you can within your budget.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd try an pick up something that Qualifies for XL and Select if your market has select . Under $5k might be kinda tough but can be done 

If not I'd buy a mini van for XL . 2005 Honda Odyssey should get you around 24mpg or go with Grand Caravan


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Simple, find the best Prius you can within your budget.


We did find one that just had the battery replaced but it was a 2005 and unfortunately the minimum year for us where I am specifically is 2006 or newer.



UberDezNutz said:


> I'd try an pick up something that Qualifies for XL and Select if your market has select . Under $5k might be kinda tough but can be done
> 
> If not I'd buy a mini van for XL . 2005 Honda Odyssey should get you around 24mpg or go with Grand Caravan


What about a Toyota Four Runner? Got that in an Uber X request yesterday. It was actually nice and roomy.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> We did find one that just had the battery replaced but it was a 2005 and unfortunately the minimum year for us where I am specifically is 2006 or newer.
> 
> What about a Toyota Four Runner? Got that in an Uber X request yesterday. It was actually nice and roomy.


Keep looking. I scoured CL for about two months and about 6-12 times each and everyday till i found a great prius at a great price!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> We did find one that just had the battery replaced but it was a 2005 and unfortunately the minimum year for us where I am specifically is 2006 or newer.
> 
> What about a Toyota Four Runner? Got that in an Uber X request yesterday. It was actually nice and roomy.


Most don't have a third row so no xl and in most markets no select. So a complete waste 
Pull up your cities select requirements every market is different


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I'd try an pick up something that Qualifies for XL and Select if your market has select . Under $5k might be kinda tough but can be done
> 
> If not I'd buy a mini van for XL . 2005 Honda Odyssey should get you around 24mpg or go with Grand Caravan


Aren't Select rides quite thin on the ground? As in one per day? Depends on market, of course.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Aren't Select rides quite thin on the ground? As in one per day? Depends on market, of course.


Market specific so I can't answer that. I do well on select


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

Camry Hybrid 2007 or later look for one with Leather an Nav. my 2007 model was as nice as any high end car. The leather on most of these if well kept is still very nice. Mine and others had an issue with using to much oil between changes so Toyota rebuilt the motor for free. Quality of the paint in addition to adaptive steering make this my number one choice. Does have a small trunk though. plenty of power as well. I was getting about 32 mpg but with seat warmers and options most other lower end cars do not have they are great nice cars. If it is a 2007 I would recommend that the oil burning repair had already been done in addition to the Hybrid batt. being changed. Besides those two things great car. You can find a nice one for under 5 k easy.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Makeabuck said:


> Camry Hybrid 2007 or later look for one with Leather an Nav. my 2007 model was as nice as any high end car. The leather on most of these if well kept is still very nice. Mine and others had an issue with using to much oil between changes so Toyota rebuilt the motor for free. Quality of the paint in addition to adaptive steering make this my number one choice. Does have a small trunk though. plenty of power as well. I was getting about 32 mpg but with seat warmers and options most other lower end cars do not have they are great nice cars. If it is a 2007 I would recommend that the oil burning repair had already been done in addition to the Hybrid batt. being changed. Besides those two things great car. You can find a nice one for under 5 k easy.


I actually love the Camry. I drove a 2015 model for a rental when my car was in the shop. I've found a few good deals on C-List on some newer models and I'm hoping to go that way.


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

I personally cannot come up with the down payment at this time but will buy another one. Having just been hit head on about 60 by a wrong way driver and came away with a few scratches I feel so safe in one. had the stearing wheel airbag and an airbag I did not know existed. it whas down by my feet. If you are going to go through a dealer I have had a few contact me. Still partal to the hybrid


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> I actually love the Camry. I drove a 2015 model for a rental when my car was in the shop. I've found a few good deals on C-List on some newer models and I'm hoping to go that way.


Hello. I'm contemplating on purchasing a Camry and placement with Hyrecar. Is your rental a regular non-hybrid camry and what kind of gas mileage are averaging? Was it a profitable car for you?

I hear good things about Toyotas reliability.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I'd try an pick up something that Qualifies for XL and Select if your market has select . Under $5k might be kinda tough but can be done
> 
> If not I'd buy a mini van for XL . 2005 Honda Odyssey should get you around 24mpg or go with Grand Caravan


Google *Honda Odyssey transmission problems *and take careful note of model years. I think the older ones are better but they had a few bad years. If I were buying a (non-electric) car for rideshare today, I'd get a Toyota Sienna, because XL and airport runs.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Recoup said:


> Google *Honda Odyssey transmission problems *and take careful note of model years. I think the older ones are better but they had a few bad years. If I were buying a (non-electric) car for rideshare today, I'd get a Toyota Sienna, because XL and airport runs.


Ohh man you don't have to tell me I owed a Honday Odyssey as a work van 2003 or 2002 can't remember now but it's transmission went out around 130k miles . From my understanding almost every mini van has transmission problems 
I still loved that van 25mpg , great engine , and I don't know what else i just like it


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

Lets_Eat said:


> Hello. I'm contemplating on purchasing a Camry and placement with Hyrecar. Is your rental a regular non-hybrid camry and what kind of gas mileage are averaging? Was it a profitable car for you?
> 
> I hear good things about Toyotas reliability.


I am a Toyota Guy. I returned the Hundi POS. I am partial to the Camry cause well its a Camry. The 2007 was the first hybrid year. Very nice like a lexus. The 2.4 liter motor that year did have an Issue with but at 150k Toyota rebuilt the motor for free. I liked the leather cause it was soft even for a 10 year old car. they go forever. had alot of rides where folks said nice car.2007 - 2011 the body style was the same. I have seen some out here with 180 k for about 3500 bucks. these go along time. mpg about 30. sure miss mine. will be back on the road soon


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Makeabuck said:


> I am a Toyota Guy. I returned the Hundi POS. I am partial to the Camry cause well its a Camry. The 2007 was the first hybrid year. Very nice like a lexus. The 2.4 liter motor that year did have an Issue with but at 150k Toyota rebuilt the motor for free. I liked the leather cause it was soft even for a 10 year old car. they go forever. had alot of rides where folks said nice car.2007 - 2011 the body style was the same. I have seen some out here with 180 k for about 3500 bucks. these go along time. mpg about 30. sure miss mine. will be back on the road soon


Was your 2007 regularly dealer serviced? Or was the rebuild performed under recall? I do hope you get your car back, and I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Prius.

My 2nd choice would be late model Altima hybrid. I have seen a few in that price range.

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/2008-nissan-altima-hybrid-25l/6365282568.html


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

being realistic. you are not going to find a unicorn, low-mile hybrid for $5000. and if you find a high-mile hybrid around $5,000, you'll need to bring along someone who can inspect the battery pack.

Go for something that's roomy and easy to fix and parts are easy to find. Camry, Malibu, Accord, Impala, Fusion. Or if you have to get a small car, get a Corolla. Don't get a Nissan Altima with a CVT. supposedly those Nissan CVTs are unreliable.

good luck


----------



## hijinxu (Apr 27, 2017)

Get a minivan. No question. 

It may be a 130k mile minivan, but I jumped right in to making 1k per week (ymmv) when I bought a 2008 Dodge Caravan. Multiple platforms gets you options at surge times and casts a wider net during others.. Pay of that van asap and put some money aside until you can upgrade. I currently drive a used luxury car that does XL and Select. It was 25k+.

I'm not full time, and prefer driving luxury cars in my private life, so the luxury car makes sense. It'll be paid off by April.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I drive a 2005 Nissan Quest. I picked it up for $2400 and put about $800(exhaust, motor mounts, axles, oil pan) into it. I bought it mostly for Uber/Lyft and to haul large items. I only drive it on the weekends to do ridesharing........gets pretty good gas mileage , about 380-400 miles from full to empty. It's been good for me thus far especially getting XL rides at night which I get a decent amount.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

streetkings01 said:


> I drive a 2005 Nissan Quest. I picked it up for $2400 and put about $800(exhaust, motor mounts, axles, oil pan) into it. I bought it mostly for Uber/Lyft and to haul large items. I only drive it on the weekends to do ridesharing........gets pretty good gas mileage , about 380-400 miles from full to empty. It's been good for me thus far especially getting XL rides at night which I get a decent amount.


I honesty have been considering buying a cheap mini van like that for exactly that purpose and keep miles off my two nicer cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Keep looking. I scoured CL for about two months and about 6-12 times each and everyday till i found a great prius at a great price!


Just picked up a Ford Escape Hybrid at auction.80,000 miles. 30 mpg. $3,400.00
Pretty little S.U.V.
( lots of luggage room, or pizza room)
Spotless with new goodyear wrangler tires. Fleet maintained.



streetkings01 said:


> I drive a 2005 Nissan Quest. I picked it up for $2400 and put about $800(exhaust, motor mounts, axles, oil pan) into it. I bought it mostly for Uber/Lyft and to haul large items. I only drive it on the weekends to do ridesharing........gets pretty good gas mileage , about 380-400 miles from full to empty. It's been good for me thus far especially getting XL rides at night which I get a decent amount.


The Quest with the little v6 gets about the best gas mileage of all mini vans. Even better than some of the old 4 cylinder minivans. They will go to 200,000 plus miles easily.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I honesty have been considering buying a cheap mini van like that for exactly that purpose and keep miles off my two nicer cars.


It makes the most sense to go this route IMO.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Drop the Rios and the Sentras and stay at least midsize. Pax don't appreciate being cramped any more than you do and leg space will hit your ratings. In line with the Camry praise, I've done really well with a Galant that I originally picked up as a family car for under $3K (cash) at 100K miles. Bit less fuel economy but as long as gas stays under $3.50 I can operate that reliable beast for less than a quarter a mile.

Keep in mind that I drive in a heavily X market. I have a Grand Caravan but no incentive to put it on the road as an Uber. If your market has more meat in XL or higher, buy accordingly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hertz will FINANCE you a 2016-2017 Nissan Versa with low miles.
3.9% interest.
$3,000.00 down.
Cost $7,500.00 - $9,000.00 tops.
Up to 40 m.p.g.
Under 30,000 miles.
You could put 150,000 miles on this in 3 years and do it all over again.
With Profit.

Pick your Color.

Just something Worth considering.

They also have Hyundai Sonata and Toyota Prius Hybrids.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> We did find one that just had the battery replaced but it was a 2005 and unfortunately the minimum year for us where I am specifically is 2006 or newer.
> 
> What about a Toyota Four Runner? Got that in an Uber X request yesterday. It was actually nice and roomy.


Actually, if you're in sacramento, your minimum year is 2002 or newer, it's not 2006.
https://www.uber.com/drive/sacramento/vehicle-requirements/

you can give a 2004 minivan for like $3000. abuse the shit out of it, you can still resale it for $1000 later on and lose only $2000, but by then you wouldve made $20,000 already.



tohunt4me said:


> Hertz will FINANCE you a 2016-2017 Nissan Versa with low miles.
> 3.9% interest.
> $3,000.00 down.
> Cost $7,500.00 - $9,000.00 tops.
> ...


DO NOT get a new car.

you will lose $9000 in 3 years.

you can just get a minivan, and you'll only lose $1500 after 2-3 years and 150,000 miles


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

Lets_Eat said:


> Was your 2007 regularly dealer serviced? Or was the rebuild performed under recall? I do hope you get your car back, and I'm sorry to hear this.


So

Sorry for my slow response. 
The issue with excesive oil use was not an actual recall. Mine used about 1.5 qts between changes. 
I had gotten a notice from Toyota somthing to the effect of. 
If your car uses alot of oil than take it to the dealer. They will do an oil consumption test. I had them change mine at the time. 25 bucks free coffie and they washed it. 
When they do the test they tape the oil access points. On mine they used blue masking tape. So just saying I would have wanted to assure that this test was in my favor well it would not have been to tough to drain a quart or so out. So once u drive 1000 miles you take it back and the mesure how much oil was used. My camry was around 149k and they did the test. 6mths later my turn in line came up. Got a free rental. They rebuilt the hole lower end of the engene for free. If u wanted the upper end valves n such it would have been about 800 extra.

I was second owner. Service since I owened it was non dealer.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

streetkings01 said:


> I drive a 2005 Nissan Quest. I picked it up for $2400 and put about $800(exhaust, motor mounts, axles, oil pan) into it. I bought it mostly for Uber/Lyft and to haul large items. I only drive it on the weekends to do ridesharing........gets pretty good gas mileage , about 380-400 miles from full to empty. It's been good for me thus far especially getting XL rides at night which I get a decent amount.


Almost ALL cars get ~400 mi / tank.... what varies is the # of gallons and what fuel you put in there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Almost ALL cars get ~400 mi / tank.... what varies is the # of gallons and what fuel you put in there.


Hes ALIVE !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Hes ALIVE !


More or less, although this nasty cold I caught makes me doubt it... even my non-existent tonsils somehow hurt


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> More or less, although this nasty cold I caught makes me doubt it... even my non-existent tonsils somehow hurt


Vitamin C, zinc.
If your non existant tonsils hurt, something stronger than a cold may be fighting with your immune system.
Knock it back.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Vitamin C, zinc.
> If your non existant tonsils hurt, something stronger than a cold may be fighting with your immune system.
> Knock it back.


Its not the neck lymph nodes I dont think

And my nose is stuffy my throat hurts and I'm tired, so I daresay it probably isn't pneumonia or virulent toenail fungus.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Its not the neck lymph nodes I dont think
> 
> And my nose is stuffy my throat hurts and I'm tired, so I daresay it probably isn't pneumonia or virulent toenail fungus.


The Flu has taken off nation wide after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The Flu has taken off nation wide after Thanksgiving.


That would be REALLY obnoxious considering I actually stayed in this week for the most part, wrenching on cars and watching TV.

I did go out last night and do a bunch of juvenile public indecency crap, but afaik both the flu and STIs take a heck of a lot more than 3-4 hours to incubate into full blown symptoms, so it can't be that.... plus, in Durex we trust


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> That would be REALLY obnoxious considering I actually stayed in this week for the most part, wrenching on cars and watching TV.
> 
> I did go out last night and do a bunch of juvenile public indecency crap, but afaik both the flu and STIs take a heck of a lot more than 3-4 hours to incubate into full blown symptoms, so it can't be that.... plus, in Durex we trust


Well boost up the immune system.
What isnt allowed a Foothold
Cant climb all over you !


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Anything Japanese. Something that qualifies for XL would be ideal.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Almost ALL cars get ~400 mi / tank.... what varies is the # of gallons and what fuel you put in there.


No they don't. I currently own 5 cars and only 2 of my cars will go about 400 miles on a tank with a mix of highway/town driving........my Nissan Quest and 03 Accord. My Audi A5 sucks on gas, my Ford Fusion sucks on gas and my Mazda CX-9 sucks on gas. I'm guessing because those 3 cars are AWD.


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> you can just get a minivan, and you'll only lose $1500 after 2-3 years and 150,000 miles


LOL you will spend a LOT more than $1500 in maintenance on an old minivan with 100k+ miles.

Minivans are more expensive to maintain, parts more expensive, wear out faster IE brakes.

It will cost you thousands to rebuild a suspension which would generally need to be done above 150k miles.


----------

